# lm_sensors Fan Detection, Why does it not work? (Solved)

## JohnerH

Hi All,

Right everything is setup and running,

```

Portishead ~ # sensors

OV6630-i2c-2-60

Adapter: OV51x #0

eeprom-i2c-1-50

Adapter: SiS96x SMBus adapter at 0x0c00

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.66 V  (min =  +1.71 V, max =  +1.89 V)              

+3.3V:     +3.09 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)              

+5V:       +4.92 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)       ALARM  

+12V:     +11.67 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)              

-12V:      +1.13 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)              

-5V:       +2.19 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)              

V5SB:      +5.59 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

VBat:      +0.00 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)              

fan1:     5400 RPM  (min = 21093 RPM, div = 2)                     

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 5192 RPM, div = 2)                     

temp1:       +43 C  (high =    +0 C, hyst =    +8 C)   sensor = diode           

temp2:     +29.5 C  (high =  +120 C, hyst =  +120 C)   sensor = diode           

alarms:   

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

But, I have a second fan running, the BIOS detects the speed but lm-sensors doesn't? Anyone have any clues why??

Motherboard: ASRock / K7S8XE,

Thanks in advance,

J

----------

## petlab

There might be more chips you haven't set up??

Have you researched exactly which and how many chips you have?

[edit] oops, I see you do have isa in there.

----------

## JohnerH

Yep, I spent a good time, finding out exactly what this board had.......With no avail...

EDIT: emerge xmbmon, exec, mbmon and voila lm-sensors picked up the sensor...wierd isn't it?

----------

## wnelson

Do you have a fan mate or something simular controlling the fan? If so that is what causing it to show up a 0.

----------

